# Cervelo S3 with 3D printed size specific Garmin Varia Seat Post Mount



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Received permission from the bicycle owner to post this picture here. It is a Cervelo S3 with my Cervelo S-Series Garmin Varia Tail Light Mount and the Varia mounted. It is a beautiful bike and great image too.


----------

